# Loomis Geeen Water Mag Light??



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I do. I use it for bone fish. Very sensitive but plenty of back bone. It's a great rod.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Is it lighter than their medium-light?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a greenwater mag med in 7ft 6in, nice rod but I'm a loomis freak. Also have a greenwater GLX mag medium. Picked up both in like new condition.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

What’s the difference between the green water blank and the pro green blank?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I have an older GL2 7'6 mag light. Amazing rod, but not sure if the blanks are the same as Green water.


----------

